# acls and userquota on zfs



## belcayre (Jun 7, 2012)

*H*i everyone,

I'm a newbie on freebsd FreeBSD and I have questions about the zfs filesystem. I have ma*d*e a zfs mirroring on my server, this server is a PDC where there is samba installed.

I wonder about ACLs and userquota of zfs. Now I have that:


```
root@iutge1-bdc2: /etc gpart show
=>       34  976773101  ada0  GPT  (465G)
         34        128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
        162    8388608     2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
    8388770  968384365     3  freebsd-zfs  (461G)

=>       34  976773101  ada1  GPT  (465G)
         34        128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
        162    8388608     2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
    8388770  968384365     3  freebsd-zfs  (461G)
```



```
root@iutge1-bdc2: /etc zfs list
NAME                        USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot                      1,25G   452G   344M  legacy
zroot/samba                  32K   452G    32K  /samba
zroot/tmp                    36K   452G    36K  /tmp
zroot/usr                   935M  4,09G   935M  /usr
zroot/usr/home               31K  4,09G    31K  /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports              95K  4,09G    33K  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/ports/distfiles    31K  4,09G    31K  /usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/usr/ports/packages     31K  4,09G    31K  /usr/ports/packages
zroot/var                   521K  5,00G   126K  /var
zroot/var/crash            31,5K  5,00G  31,5K  /var/crash
zroot/var/db                130K  5,00G  98,5K  /var/db
zroot/var/db/pkg             31K  5,00G    31K  /var/db/pkg
zroot/var/empty              31K  5,00G    31K  /var/empty
zroot/var/log              63,5K  5,00G  63,5K  /var/log
zroot/var/mail               31K  5,00G    31K  /var/mail
zroot/var/run              76,5K  5,00G  76,5K  /var/run
zroot/var/tmp                32K  5,00G    32K  /var/tmp
```

*W*hen I have a UFS slice I enable ACLs with *tunefs -a*, but now how I can make that on my zroot/samba slice?

Also, I want to use userquota on my zroot/samba, how to do that? *A*fter I define it in /etc/fstab on the UFS slice.


```
Device       MOUNTPOINT   FStype  Options
/dev/mirror/gm0... /samba       ufs     rw,acls,userquota
```

Thanks a lot for reading my post.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken ACLs are always enabled on ZFS.

As for user quotas: http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19253-01/819-5461/gigaz/index.html


----------



## belcayre (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, your link is exactly what *I* need.

*T*hanks.


----------

